# Dealing with surfers



## Johnson11c (Jul 30, 2015)

Today I was out on okaloosa island trying to fish. I say trying, because after being out there for an hour and a half, 4 surfers started surfing right in front of me. There was no one in the water as far as the eye could see in either direction, except right where my lines were out.

My question is, how do you deal with this? I don't want to be rude, but when the water is empty for miles, why would you surf in someone's lines? I got so frustrated I left.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

if ypou were over there by the pier their always there..not sure why they congregate by the piers....i had 1 bring paddle a bait out once lol


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

The surf 9 times out of 10 breaks better next to the pier. 

Don't worry about them, they don't spook the fish and they see you fishing. I know the risks of surfing next to the pier when folks are fishing.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I would pull my anchor and start running circles around them every time they got close to me. The problem should then go away.


----------



## Johnson11c (Jul 30, 2015)

I was nowhere near the pier. It's not that I'm worried about them spooking the fish, I'm worried about them getting hooked, or me trying to cast out and hitting them in the head with a 4 oz weight


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't and never will surf but it's a free ocean just get use to it. I doubt you will hit one with a sinker, Unless you are trying to. They probably attract more fish than they scare. Just like divers on public spots on a weekend.


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

Just like fishermen look for the best "holes" along the beach, the surfers are looking for the best "break". The waves may look the same to most people but some spots are better than others and you must have been at one of those spots. 

As mentioned above, they know the risk involved when paddling out near fishermen....


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Penn 720 nailed it.the same structure that creates a good fishing spot also creates waves. The few times That I have encountered surfers here in the gulf I move because it's rare when there are any waves worth getting wet for,If they see waves they wanna surf let em have it cause they won't be their tomorrow.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i agree penn720 the best surfing days are some of the best fishing days. the spots i fish on a rough day are where there is less chop more roler waves mostly on points. thats the same thing the surfers look for. i never understood it til i confronted some and asked why here with the whole beach. they were cool and explained they were trying to stay clear but that was the only place the break was right. its annoying sometimes but just part of it. i get way more annoyed with the with the renters on 30a that wake up at 10 and think the front of their beach house is private beach but wont get on that issue lol


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Hook a few and they'll disperse to other areas.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Fish spots and surf spots go hand in hand. Usually where the surfers will be ending their run is where you're baits are. 

Give a wave and carry on. If they run into the lines most likely they will bail sooner but there's always one jackass out there that will argue over a spot.


----------

